# Pennsylvania Ambulance Driver Arrested for DUI After Crash



## VentMedic (Sep 16, 2009)

This state seems to make headlines for DUIs. 

Everybody in that truck was old enough to know better. I would hope that if they knew this driver was drinking and still allowed him behind the wheel, they should get the same punishment as well as lose their EMT certs. I would also hope anyone on this forum would have the courage to take their partner of the road if he/she is impaired in anyway and that includes being too tired to drive safely or perform their medical duties. 

*Pennsylvania Ambulance Driver Arrested for DUI After Crash*

http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=10454&siteSection=1



> A volunteer for the Eagles Mere Ambulance Association was arrested on suspicion of driving under the influence of alcohol after the ambulance he was driving crashed over the weekend while transporting a patient to a hospital, according to the state police and the Eagles Mere fire chief.


 


> John Huhn, 67, of Eagles Mere was driving the 2000 Ford 550 ambulance south





> Two emergency medical technicians from Eagles Mere -- Richard Schaefer, 70, and Lee Hays, 79, -- suffered minor injuries, state police said.
> Schaefer and Hays were not wearing seat belts at the time of the crash, police said.


----------



## trevor1189 (Sep 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> This state seems to make headlines for DUIs.
> 
> Everybody in that truck was old enough to know better. I would hope that if they knew this driver was drinking and still allowed him behind the wheel, they should get the same punishment as well as lose their EMT certs. I would also hope anyone on this forum would have the courage to take their partner of the road if he/she is impaired in anyway and that includes being too tired to drive safely or perform their medical duties.
> 
> ...



I learned about this a few days ago, I am in Central PA and word travels fast. From what I have heard, it might be the end of EMS at that dept. because lack of EMTs and this crash. Might be for the best...


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2009)

there old enough to know better and old enough to not care.


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Local policy is no drinks within eight hours of going on duty - easy enough, since we have fixed duty nights and I'm at work more than 8 hours prior to going on duty and generally sleeping the 8 hours before /that/. 

I also find it somewhat notable that the spring chicken of the crew here was 67, and the oldest EMT was 79.  I hope I'm able to move patients and whatnot at that age without becoming the next patient thanks to a major cardiac event.


----------



## imurphy (Sep 16, 2009)

Not to come off as age-ist.... but perhaps this also had a part to play?

Just in the wake of a recent spate of elderly drivers striking and killing pedesterians up here in MA, it's a point to bring up. 

And I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking it.....


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2009)

you agist! @#$% you!  oh wait.:unsure:I don't care.  I am sorry.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 16, 2009)

When I said old enough to know better I meant they were no longer just 65 y/o any more. As someone who has lived in South Florida all of my life and who had to remind my 90 y/o mother and her "gang" not to stay out too late or that "they are old enough to know better" when one of them would get a speeding ticket in the mall parking lot rushing for a sale, 79 is hardly old.

Of course, sidewalks do not give pedistrians the exclusive right of way either.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 21, 2009)

That story was retracted by the newspaper. There was no DUI arrest. The driver was taken for SOP Mandated Drug and Alcohol Testing, which results proved negative.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 21, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> That story was retracted by the newspaper. There was no DUI arrest. The driver was taken for SOP Mandated Drug and Alcohol Testing, which results proved negative.


 
Do you have a link for the news story retraction?


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 21, 2009)

No.              ;


----------



## el Murpharino (Sep 21, 2009)

One could email the writer and see if there was a retraction warranted for this...as of today the story is still as is on their website.

jloewenstein@thedailyreview.com


----------



## Jon (Sep 23, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be any charges filed yet that I can see though the online PA Courts system.

I have an email out to the journalist. I'll let you know what develops.


----------

